# Cheapest place to buy Dublin River Boots?



## Javabb94 (3 April 2011)

After wearing my mums river boots yesterday i absolutely love them!!

they are super light and comfy and have now decided i would like a pair of my own!!

so just wondering where the cheapest place is to buy a pair?

thanks


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (3 April 2011)

Cheapest I've seen in £99 (excluding delivery). Prequestrian do them, and I highly recommend them for speed and ease of service, delivery and even returns (if something doesn't fit).

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DUBLIN-RIVER-Waterproof-Long-Leather-Riding-Boots-3-4-5-/160544665804?pt=UK_Sporting_Goods_Athletic_Shoes_ET&var=&hash=item6b1b31194a


----------



## Javabb94 (3 April 2011)

oooh thanks that seems a good price!!

I went into my local farm/equine/dog shop today and they were  £142.99 and i thought no way am i paying that!!

thanks


----------



## jjbarney (3 April 2011)

Hi - Unless you are really really set on the Dublin ones, Equestrian Clearance
are doing identical boots to the River boots for one week only for £59 instead
of £139. I bought some ( you can't have enough boots and shoes) and they
are super comfy. Don't know whether offer is still on though. You can't tell the difference to look at


----------



## Horse_Mad! (3 April 2011)

Don't get them!!!!! I have gone through 2 pairs since September - they're not worth the money!!! The lining just comes away and then you can't get your feet in and out of them and then they stop being waterproof too. I have heard bad reports like this from other people too.

I definitely rate Prequestrian as an ebay seller though by the way


----------



## Javabb94 (3 April 2011)

its ok Horse_Mad!

My mum wears hers everyday and too ride in and they are fine!

Plus most suppliers take them back as soon as something goes wrong hence why i would prefer to buy from a shop!

they are covered or everything except riding!

apparently you arent meant to ride in them and that could be a problem


----------



## Horse_Mad! (3 April 2011)

I have been lucky and they have taken mine back twice!! I don't ride in them though as I knew you're not supposed to. I'm very torn about whether to get a refund and save up for Dubarry boots or to just get another replacement as they are very comfy!!


----------



## nuttynugget (3 April 2011)

I can see this thread turning into a should you shouldn't you buy a pair of Dublin river boots as opposed to what the OP was actually asking!!! 

I think you should buy them form a good saddlery near you, that way you can get the right size and have somewhere to take them back to if you do by any chance get a bad pair.

I have had my dublin river boots since last august and have no problems, I muck out, ride, and dog walk in mine and am in them for a few hours a day! true, the left side did start to leak but this was put right by spraying with boot reproofer. They are so comfortable to wear as well!!


----------



## titch (3 April 2011)

I also had the lining rip in mine, and no I didn't ride in them.  I know I'm not the only one who had this problem.  When I emailed about the problem, they told me I had to take them back to the supplier.  I had bought them from a show so this wasn't possible, certainly won't buy another pair!!


----------



## Javabb94 (3 April 2011)

nuttynugget said:



			I can see this thread turning into a should you shouldn't you buy a pair of Dublin river boots as opposed to what the OP was actually asking!!! 

I think you should buy them form a good saddlery near you, that way you can get the right size and have somewhere to take them back to if you do by any chance get a bad pair.

I have had my dublin river boots since last august and have no problems, I muck out, ride, and dog walk in mine and am in them for a few hours a day! true, the left side did start to leak but this was put right by spraying with boot reproofer. They are so comfortable to wear as well!!
		
Click to expand...


thankyou

problem is my local saddler charges £142.99 !

i absolutely love them!!

apparently your meant to reproof them anyways so that doesnt bother me

although my local saddler allows you to take them back at any time and they give you a new pair


----------



## JustKickOn (3 April 2011)

I got my from Townfields Saddlery,a lthough I bought mine in the winter sale so got them for £100 + free fur liners.

Normally sell at £119 here though. Don't know about their delivery time as I only every drive there!
http://www.townfields.com/products/59/dublin-river-tall-boot-stripe-6-11


----------



## Bobby Boy (3 April 2011)

I bought mine from ebay, I paid about 80 pounds for them new !
I tried some on first in our local saddlery so I knew which size to order and I've had mine about a year


----------



## neeny5 (3 April 2011)

Ive had mine since august, wear them for hours everyday and have NEVER had a problem with them. lining is starting to come away slightly now so might get another pair before long. Pam in slacks does them for £120


----------



## solly3066 (3 April 2011)

Bought mine at Burghley last year for £99...love them but....they just dont stand up well to the wear   have worn them most days around the yard and for riding.  The lining came away really quickly and the soles are not very hardwearing - they have come away from the main foot part.   The Ariat Windemere look much more hardwearing and no doubt, just as comfy (have some Ariat riding boots and they are brilliant!).


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (14 April 2011)

If you really must do it try Countrywide Farmers, they usually have them on offer they are comfortable but leak and fall to bits in a short time only Dubarries do what it says on the tin I have returned 6 pairs and have given up on them. And I see on Dublins internet site they now make no claims about them being waterproof!!


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (14 April 2011)

If you really must do it try Countrywide Farmers usually have them on offer they are comfortable but leak and fall to bits in a short time only Dubarries do what it says on the tin I have returned 6 pairs and have given up on them. And I see on dublins internet site they now make no claims about them being waterproof!!


----------



## Kokopelli (14 April 2011)

I think either I'm lucky or other people are very unlucky.

I've had mine a couple of years, wear them daily and ride in them quite often and not a problem. They are fab boots. I though that only a couple of batches were dodgy.


----------

